# What do you set your thermostat at in the summer?



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

It’s an occasional point of contention with my wife as she wants it cool, but complains about being chilled. We have it at 74. I’d have it warmer, as it’s a short season and I like the heat.

Thoughts?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Tommy518 said:


> It’s an occasional point of contention with my wife as she wants it cool, but complains about being chilled. We have it at 74. I’d have it warmer, as it’s a short season and I like the heat.
> 
> Thoughts?


75 and I’ll cut your fingers off if you change it. 😂


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

When we lived in NY 74, now in the desert 77. Strange. Dry heat?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

74 (a very hot and humid place).


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Mine is set to 70.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh jeeze, we have them set at 67. We have window units though so I don’t think it ever really hits that temp.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

74.


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

73 but we rarely need it since it stays pretty cool here and the AC just makes me too cold. I rather have the windows open and fans on if necessary.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Cici1990 said:


> 73 but we rarely need it since it stays pretty cool here and the AC just makes me too cold. I rather have the windows open and fans on if necessary.


At 74 downstairs where it is coldest my wife has the windows open in her office and a space heater if it is below 90 outside.


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> At 74 downstairs where it is coldest my wife has the windows open in her office and a space heater if it is below 90 outside.


I keep a space heater under my desk in my office at work and run it nearly year round! There have been a few times where I’ve had to run back to the office because I accidentally left the heater on after I went home, oops.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Cici1990 said:


> I keep a space heater under my desk in my office at work and run it nearly year round! There have been a few times where I’ve had to run back to the office because I accidentally left the heater on after I went home, oops.


Yeah she gets cold too. I used to think it was weird but apparently it is a normal thing for women to run colder than men. Rather women perform better at higher temperatures than men.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

74 downstairs, 82 upstairs unless we have visitors.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I would die with the temps all you guys are at. We set it to 68 in the main parts of the house and 66 at night in the Bedroom.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

I have mine set at 78 during the day, 75 at night during summer with all the fans on.


----------



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn’t mention that we live in Minnesota, so it’s usually humid heat. I’ve worked from home for years, and before Covid I left the house open in the summer until about 3:00 and then turned on the AC to get it down to the mid-70’s before she got home. It worked great. Now it’s on all day until she goes back to the office in Sept. I also gave her my main floor office and moved to the lower level where it’s cold all the time. I’m looking forward to her going back in to the office.

she insists that nobody keeps their thermostat as high as ours in the summer, so that’s why I’m asking.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Tommy518 said:


> I didn’t mention that we live in Minnesota, so it’s usually humid heat. I’ve worked from home for years, and before Covid I left the house open in the summer until about 3:00 and then turned on the AC to get it down to the mid-70’s before she got home. It worked great. Now it’s on all day until she goes back to the office in Sept. I also gave her my main floor office and moved to the lower level where it’s cold all the time. I’m looking forward to her going back in to the office.
> 
> she insists that nobody keeps their thermostat as high as ours in the summer, so that’s why I’m asking.


My AC runs 24/7 to keep the house at 70. Some days it's lower (67-69) but definitely not higher.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

75 here. I guess climate, humidity and such makes a difference. If I set mine at 68, my house would feel like a deep freezer. I would be miserable with it that low.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

78...

For one, I spend a lot of my day out of my air conditioned office and in my building where it;s over 100 on most hot days...So I don't need much to feel cool...Plus I am one of those people that always concerns myself with how much stress I put on my equipment, and not surprisingly, most of my sh!t lasts forever..🙂


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

62 as I am hot blooded.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

70F


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

65-68


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Aside from hot water the furnace stays off during the summer. AC is set to 72.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I live in the land of swamp coolers (works well in dry heat) We just turn it on and hope for the best. But it’s been rainy the last few days, so the humidity is high (for a desert), and the swamp cooler is not that effective. Right now, the goal is to have fan running directly on me and to rarely move.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Man, you folk are a bunch of reptiles! 🤣 

I guess I'm still used to warmer temps, so 78 is just fine for me with the fans. What kind of clothes do you wear inside to not freeze in summer with sub 70 temps??


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

75 and I wear a sweater inside my house. I get super cold with the AC running.


----------



## aaronj (Oct 20, 2011)

72 in the main part of the house. 65 in the back part of the house at night, where the bedrooms are.


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

60 - 65. Everybody in my house complain that it’s cold. I’m out in the heat walking for 6 hours everyday, so I need all the air I could get.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Tommy518 said:


> It’s an occasional point of contention with my wife as *she wants it cool, but complains about being chilled*. We have it at 74. I’d have it warmer, as it’s a short season and I like the heat.
> 
> Thoughts?


Pro-Tip: Two thermostats....the one your wife uses (disconnected), the one you use (hidden and connected). 

Regarding the bolded part....there is no cure for that!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

71-73 depending on humidity


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

I’m in south Louisiana. Current place 72 in the day and 66 at night. Our previous hike wasn’t as insulated so we could set it at 75-76 in the day and it would run enough to keep the humidity out.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

SE Georgia here, so lots of humidity and heat, with warm weather occupying 8+ months of the year. We keep our house at 70-72 during the day and 67 at night in the Summers. 

My husband prefers it to be fairly cool and needs constant air movement. In the winter, we don't run the heat at night and will frequently have all the bedroom windows open. Winter days, the heat is usually set no higher than 67. Our ceiling fans, which we have in every room except the bathrooms, run 24/7/365. 

I am currently "enjoying" the interesting phenomenon of hot flashes. So, I'm always too warm and sometimes extremely overheated, and thus also frequently sweaty even indoors. Being sweaty with the air running means I get chilled easily. So there's a constant dance of too hot, too cool, and 'just right' for about 10-15 minutes until the next round starts. So, we keep the house cool and when I get chilled I use a throw to warm up until the next hot flash starts. At night I kick the covers off dozens of times a night but am otherwise freezing. Damp and cool is a recipe for feeling chilled.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Wife keeps it at 73. I go along, although I'm better at 76.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Marc878 said:


> 74 downstairs, 82 upstairs unless we have visitors.


I know form living in South Florida that you need to maintain an average of 76ºF in order to avoid mold. My grandpa keeps unoccupied areas of his house set in the 80s and I've noticed mold growing on stuff like wood carvings and figurines.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> Pro-Tip: Two thermostats....the one your wife uses (disconnected), the one you use (hidden and connected).
> 
> Regarding the bolded part....there is no cure for that!


That is a bit passive aggressive! 

My wife grew up in the southern hemisphere in a tropical area. Culturally people acclimated themselves to live without air conditioning and enjoy open breezes from the ocean (which kind of regulated the temperature to that of the ocean or about 80º). You also don't worry about mold when everything is built from stone/ceramic-tile/concrete and cleaned by a maid once/twice a day. So we never argue in the summer. 

Needless to say, my wife and I argue over the thermostat during the winter! She likes the fireplace and knows the number to get the tank refilled. 

Using your method, I guess I would need to create a fake fireplace with imitation flames?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

badsanta said:


> That is a bit passive aggressive!
> 
> .......
> 
> Using your method, I guess I would need to create a fake fireplace with imitation flames?


Why would you take what I said seriously?


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

pastasauce79 said:


> 75 and I wear a sweater inside my house. I get super cold with the AC running.


Oh wow. I just wear less clothes (shorts/skorts and tank tops) to manage the heat. Fans are constantly on, so it's not too bad. I don't like huge electricity bills in the 5 freaking hot months here in TX.


badsanta said:


> I know form living in South Florida that you need to maintain an average of 76ºF in order to avoid mold. My grandpa keeps unoccupied areas of his house set in the 80s and I've noticed mold growing on stuff like wood carvings and figurines.


Thanks for the info, I'm going to look into that, I had no idea!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a plan. I'll just keep sleeping at my wife's preferred temperature until menopause settles down or I die of pneumonia. Either way I'll soon be sleeping in a warmer place.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow glad I read this because I thought I was an energy hog and was causing global warming by my energy consumption. Granted, I have a pretty big house (lots of kids too) and two AC units but I set thermostat to 77 during the day. Then been feeling super bad because I’ve been turning it down to 74 at night.

I’m cranking it down now- screw global warming and the electric bill!


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> 75 and I’ll cut your fingers off if you change it. 😂


Oh, how I would enjoy this challenge, Torn!
I’m dropping it to 69 degrees. Come and get these fingers!😂

I can’t stand the summer midwest heat. This is where I have no problem splurging on the electric bill. I don’t enjoy waking up soaking wet - and that’s assuming I could even fall asleep if I’m overheated.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> Man, you folk are a bunch of reptiles! 🤣
> 
> I guess I'm still used to warmer temps, so 78 is just fine for me with the fans. What kind of clothes do you wear inside to not freeze in summer with sub 70 temps??


T-shirt. Shorts. Sometimes just undies. Sometimes nothing. If I so much as think about sunlight, I’m sweating.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Oh, how I would enjoy this challenge, Torn!
> I’m dropping it to 69 degrees. Come and get these fingers!😂
> 
> I can’t stand the summer midwest heat. This is where I have no problem splurging on the electric bill. I don’t enjoy waking up soaking wet - and that’s assuming I could even fall asleep if I’m overheated.


I have mine at 77 now since no one else is feeling guilty of being energy hogs. I have it at 75 at night, with my fans all going at high speed. 

I have an in-room unit for nights I really can't deal with the heat enough to sleep. I use 100% cotton sheets, and either 100% silk or cotton lawn nighties when I'm alone, zip if I've got company. 

Cotton shorts/skirts and tanks or dresses during the day. I'm still warm, but we've been getting requests not to run AC's too high b/c of grid instability. So much for Texas having its own grid that only ****s up during the winter...


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Subzero.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Oh, how I would enjoy this challenge, Torn!
> I’m dropping it to 69 degrees. Come and get these fingers!😂
> 
> I can’t stand the summer midwest heat. This is where I have no problem splurging on the electric bill. I don’t enjoy waking up soaking wet - and that’s assuming I could even fall asleep if I’m overheated.


We have ceiling fans. That helps.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

72 in the day; 65 at night, I close bevels to send it all to our bedroom.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Marc878 said:


> We have ceiling fans. That helps.


The fans in my house run year-round. Even once it is -5 degrees outside. I don't like stagnant air. So yeah, I'm dropping the temp to the 60's and all the fans are blasting me in the summer time.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I keep the house at 74 and run the ceiling fans. I need air moving. I have run heat for less than 12 hours total in the 9 years I've lived here.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

I’ve recently bumped it up to 74 during the day instead of 72. It’s hot enough it runs most of the day like that and feels good inside still.


----------



## MEA (Jul 12, 2021)

69 during the day. 67 at night.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd be very interested to hear what the monthly electric bill is for those of you who keep your thermostat at 70 and below.

If anyone wants to chime in, please do.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

I live in the upper Midwest as well and I never put my window AC in this summer. I have a system of fans on timers that works pretty well and I don't mind the heat. It gets up to 84 in the house sometimes. It's about 65 right now though!! 😁


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> I'd be very interested to hear what the monthly electric bill is for those of you who keep your thermostat at 70 and below.
> 
> If anyone wants to chime in, please do.


Our house is currently all electric, so we have the water heaters, all kitchen and laundry appliances, lights/fans, and HVAC impacting our electric bills. The house was also built in the mid-1980s, so not exactly the cutting edge of modern building techniques, insulation or systems. We're now on a rate leveling plan, so we're currently paying $218 per month for electricity.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Used to at 72. 

Once the kids out, 74. Now, W has finally gone with 75. My favorite. 

Biggest savings? Become empty nestors!

Then be prepared to back up, when grandkids arrive.

That's ok. Money well spent.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> I'd be very interested to hear what the monthly electric bill is for those of you who keep your thermostat at 70 and below.
> 
> If anyone wants to chime in, please do.


i live in the Midwest where things are typically less expensive than the rest of the US. Temperatures here range from 90-100 in the summer. The constant 100% humidity makes it so much worse.

my bill is typically $350 a month for June, July and August. This is for a 2000 ft2 house. Also, with two little f**kers constantly leaving the damn door open to the outside.

At least it allows me to yell out the famous dad quote, “hey! What are you trying to do? Cool down the entire neighborhood?!”


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Prodigal said:


> I'd be very interested to hear what the monthly electric bill is for those of you who keep your thermostat at 70 and below.
> 
> If anyone wants to chime in, please do.


Setting mine at 74 during the day and 66 at night mine is $300+ a month. 70 and below 24/7 it would be painful.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

74 in the day, 72 when we are sleeping.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

77. The recommended setting is only a degree higher to conserve energy. I'll usually set it to 72 at night.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> i live in the Midwest where things are typically less expensive than the rest of the US. Temperatures here range from 90-100 in the summer. The constant 100% humidity makes it so much worse.
> 
> my bill is typically $350 a month for June, July and August. This is for a 2000 ft2 house. Also, with two little f**kers constantly leaving the damn door open to the outside.
> 
> At least it allows me to yell out the famous dad quote, “hey! What are you trying to do? Cool down the entire neighborhood?!”


My electric bill dropped 40% after we became empty nesters. We still see family, kids, grands all the time but my boys and their friends during adolescence and teen years was that ago old saying too, are you trying to ac the whole neighborhood?


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Ours is set on 67 pretty much year around right now wife is going through menopause. lol


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy518 said:


> It’s an occasional point of contention with my wife as she wants it cool, but complains about being chilled. We have it at 74. I’d have it warmer, as it’s a short season and I like the heat.
> 
> Thoughts?


75 daytime / 72 night (summer); 70 daytime / 67 night (winter)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We don't set thermostats in the UK in the summer. Just open the windows and turn the fans on.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> My electric bill dropped 40% after we became empty nesters. We still see family, kids, grands all the time but my boys and their friends during adolescence and teen years was that ago old saying too, are you trying to ac the whole neighborhood?


Glad to know there is no hope for my immediate future as mine are still little. Got a ways to go to get to teen years. 😂


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

It's 30-40c in the day where I live all year round.
We have air-con set to 28c (80f) but only when we first go to bed, I turn it off after a few hours.
During the day it's fans and open doors/windows.

My electricity bill was $14 for July and again in August, but I'm cheating with 5x 330w solar panels out the back, which generate around 130 units/month.


----------

